
Unibone – Unibus Emulation on a Beagle Bone Black - ChuckMcM
http://www.retrocmp.com/projects/unibone/274-unibone-introduction
======
ChuckMcM
This is a fun project that continues to amaze me. If you're a fan of old
computers and only have some of the parts to make a working one, these guys
have you covered.

